
Apple Leak Accidentally Reveals Radical New iPhone - mises
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/01/13/apple-iphone-11-upgrade-update-release-date-price-cost-xr-xs-max/
======
flukus
Tripple camera system, new antenna and improved face id.

Radical only on the 80's sense of the word.

------
wodenokoto
For those who reads comments first, there is absolutely nothing radical in the
changes. They are all just upgrades, some seemingly irrelevant to consumers.

\- more cameras on the back of max model

-more dots on the IR light for use in face ID

\- new material in the antenna

\- wifi 6

------
JBReefer
I’m still holding out for USB C - I desperately want to live in a single
charger world

~~~
CamelCaseName
I am living in a single charger world, and it is amazing.

All my mobile devices (phone, laptop, and console) use USB-C.

I carry everything these days in a single, very thin, laptop bag and feel like
I can work and play from anywhere.

...plus, there's no worry if I ever lose a cord. Every device I buy comes with
one.

~~~
julianlam
Indeed! My work setup includes a monitor with a powered USB-C output.

I plug all my peripherals into the back of the monitor once, and when I get in
I plug the single USB-C wire into my laptop, it carries power, VGA, data, and
ethernet.

------
tluyben2
How is this radical?

~~~
DATACOMMANDER
My thought exactly. This is just another example of our shrinking vocabulary.
Intensifiers in particular seem to have collapsed into an undifferentiated
mass. For example, the words _awesome_ , _great_ , _outstanding_ , etc all
have different connotations, but you wouldn’t know that based on how they’re
used.

------
sremani
A counter-narrative to the dwindling stock got accidentally leaked to a fan
site and curated through investor information channels. If Tim Cook were a
horse I bet he would win triple crown, accidentally of course.

------
shanghaiaway
iPhone Xi, unapologetically designed in California for China

------
joshstrange
This is FAR from radical and it's super disingenuous to show a concept photo
of the new phone having no notch.

------
julianlam
3 cameras? I thought Apple was about innovation, didn't I see a Samsung with 7
cameras?

